

Ask HN: Where is the PHP community? - shire

Where can I find PHP conferences or communities similar to what python has PyCon https:&#x2F;&#x2F;us.pycon.org&#x2F;2015&#x2F;. Where is all the great resources for Php where people can learn and understand the language more. I feel like a lot of 2014 + is going to be more about Python and Ruby and less focus on PHP but I could be wrong.<p>Share some resources, videos, projects, tutorials or cool things happening in the PHP community.
======
ejr
Well, there's PHP Conference
[http://phpconference.com](http://phpconference.com) And also Northeastern
[http://www.northeastphp.org/](http://www.northeastphp.org/)

I don't know of it's too late to get tickets yet since these are late October
and September. It's good to check up on these early in the year, just in case.

Edit: On Northeastern, you can check out last years highlights to see if this
is what you're looking for
[http://2013.northeastphp.org/](http://2013.northeastphp.org/)

------
rachelandrew
The ConFoo Conference in Montreal is always an excellent one for PHP (and
other technologies).

[http://confoo.ca](http://confoo.ca)

------
saluki
Check out the Laravel Framework . . . Laravel.com

(laracasts.com is a great place to get your feet wet)

------
mhoad
I keep hearing ridiculously good things about laracasts.com which might be
worth checking out as well.

------
csixty4
There's the php[tek] conference every year in the Chicago area.

------
motyar
check [http://php.net](http://php.net) and
[http://www.phpclasses.org/](http://www.phpclasses.org/)

~~~
fanalin
sry, phpclasses.org is not a very good ressource.

Try [https://packagist.org/](https://packagist.org/) instead.
[http://www.phptherightway.com/](http://www.phptherightway.com/) is also a
goof landing spot.

Concerning the original question: I don't know of a string PHP community
anywhere. Some high-profile PHP developers are active on the PHP subreddit
(ircmaxell, nikic, Phil Sturgeon, Paul M Jones and many more).

